# Swingyde - anyone used it? Good or bad??



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2011)

Hiya. Reading about this training aid today and wondered about its usefulness? My main issue is left elbow (maybe also right wrist) collapsing at the top of the backswing. Turn is good, arm position is good but then visibly my left elbow bends and the club goes too far. Struggle to control it/feel it at the moment and run the risk of limiting turn just to feel things are in the right place...

So wondering if this gizmo might be worth a shot?

Cheers, Amanda


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2011)

I would suggest as you swing back you try and keep your hands well away from your head. That will stop your left elbow bending. 
If you can get a video of your swing I'll be able to help more.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2011)

bobmac said:



			I would suggest as you swing back you try and keep your hands well away from your head. That will stop your left elbow bending. 
If you can get a video of your swing I'll be able to help more.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob. I'm at the range tomorrow so will give that swing thought a try. I just worry that when I focus on what my arms are doing I get all arms - if you see what I mean !

I'll try and get a video sorted...

Amanda


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 15, 2011)

AmandaJR said:



			Hiya. Reading about this training aid today and wondered about its usefulness? My main issue is left elbow (maybe also right wrist) collapsing at the top of the backswing. Turn is good, arm position is good but then visibly my left elbow bends and the club goes too far. Struggle to control it/feel it at the moment and run the risk of limiting turn just to feel things are in the right place...

So wondering if this gizmo might be worth a shot?

Cheers, Amanda
		
Click to expand...

I got one, found out that actually that's not where I have a fault in my swing.  Now I can't even remember where I put it...


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2011)

Jimbooo said:



			I got one, found out that actually that's not where I have a fault in my swing.  Now I can't even remember where I put it... [/QUOTE

 Exactly my reluctance to purchase such gizmos !!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Nov 15, 2011)

AmandaJR said:



 Exactly my reluctance to purchase such gizmos !!
		
Click to expand...

Some gizmos work


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 15, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Some gizmos work 

Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 15, 2011)

I am a gizmo man! I have a Swingyde as I can get bowed wrists at the top. If you are shut (or open) at the top the gyde wont sit on your left fore arm (if you are right handed). Its as simple as that, although you should try to do the same on the through swing. The RRP is about Â£20 (cheaper on ebay) which is alot for a bit of plastic but I use mine alot and have had it for a few years now.

I also own three other gizmos that I use alot:
Tour Striker
Faldos swing link
and of course a V Easy
Whilst I have tried many gizmos these  seem to work for me.


----------



## Gregolf (Nov 16, 2011)

Mattyboy said:



			I am a gizmo man! I have a Swingyde as I can get bowed wrists at the top. If you are shut (or open) at the top the gyde wont sit on your left fore arm (if you are right handed). Its as simple as that, although you should try to do the same on the through swing. The RRP is about Â£20 (cheaper on ebay) which is alot for a bit of plastic but I use mine alot and have had it for a few years now.

I also own three other gizmos that I use alot:
Tour Striker
Faldos swing link
and of course a V Easy
Whilst I have tried many gizmos these  seem to work for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'm actually tempted by this gizmo for once. Can you make a full swing with it attached?


----------



## Gregolf (Nov 16, 2011)

Sod it.. just ordered this. Coincedantally after doing some research on it it looks to teach exactly the thing I've been working on and posted about recently - the wrist release.

Quite excited to buy my first golfing gadget and worried I'm on a slippery slope of money wasting....


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2011)

Gregolf said:



			Sod it.. just ordered this. Coincedantally after doing some research on it it looks to teach exactly the thing I've been working on and posted about recently - the wrist release.

Quite excited to buy my first golfing gadget and worried I'm on a slippery slope of money wasting....
		
Click to expand...

At Â£20 it's not so much to "waste" so will be interested to hear how you get on with it. Whenever I contemplate a training gizmo I can't get the image of Kevin Costner out of my head from Tin Cup !


----------



## Gregolf (Nov 17, 2011)

true! I will give a thorough review once i've used it. Very useful to have found out about this in the same week I realised I have an issue with my wrist release. Quite excited to test it.

Need to watch Tin Cup again too!


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 17, 2011)

What I do like about it is that you can hit balls normally with it attached to your club (and it dosnt weigh so much to affect the clubs swingweight that much).

I much prefer gadgets that you can hit balls with and either do not allow you to swing incorrectly, or give immediate feed back if you are. The swingyde fits this.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 17, 2011)

personally I think you'd be better off doing this and substituting a garden cane for the polystyrene aid.

[video=youtube_share;bnRe-k59h1A]http://youtu.be/bnRe-k59h1A[/video]


----------

